
I put together a complete guide on cold email outreach - companywell
https://blog.companywell.co/how-to-do-an-cold-email-outreach-campaign-a-beginners-guide-from-start-to-finish/
======
companywell
I've been doing outreach efforts throughout most of my business life and
wanted to document my knowledge of the process as it can be confusing for
people who are just getting started with it.

